# Brisket Pizza



## Div (Sep 15, 2008)

Best leftover brisket I ever had.... 1st plate is mine cause im a Meatatarian. second  hawian brisket pizza is the wifes....dog got zilch on this one.


----------



## Tony M (Sep 16, 2008)

They both look great to me.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 16, 2008)

They look great!!


----------

